# Mosses in Toronto



## archgop (Sep 19, 2010)

Where can I possibly find some Fissidens, Star Moss, Peacock moss and Weeping Moss here in Toronto?

Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated 

Cheers!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you're at Yonge and Wellesley, try Menagerie - thye usually have a few types of mosses when their plant shipments come in. 

Alternatively, members here have them for sale here and there, so just keep an eye out for it.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

If Im correct Ive read that star moss isnt a true aquatic plant...looks really nice but ive read doesnt grow well under water...
I got my peacock moss and xmas moss at Menagerie, my weeping moss thru a group buy with jiang604, and my stringy moss from Igor...all 4 were good quality... I only had a bit of trouble with my weeping moss- i put it in my 5.5gal and possibly it doesnt like low ph? Not sure On that but as soon as I moved it to one of My other normal ph tanks its started to grow nicely..yay! 
My stringy moss grows like crazy anywhere I put it  
U could order moss thru Menagerie Im sure...if they have moss in stock its usually sitting on the counter on top of where the bettas are...


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

ameekplec. said:


> If you're at Yonge and Wellesley, try Menagerie - thye usually have a few types of mosses when their plant shipments come in.
> 
> Alternatively, members here have them for sale here and there, so just keep an eye out for it.


 mosses have been, alas, very elusive for us as of late. Our regular supplier has been retooling their facility to accommodate a larger moss growing area. It will take a little longer than we we hope.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

I have taiwan, fissidans, flame moss


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm also looking for some weeping moss and some phoenix moss (Fissidens fontanus?). If anyone is selling them please pm me!


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

I read the same thing re star moss that shrimpielove said.

I can also recommend Menagerie and Jimmyjam - I've bought from both


----------

